# Dayum coolant bypass hose!!!



## DR.ZED (Sep 26, 2004)

So I had a small coolant leak from the bypass hose above the oil filter.

3 hrs later it was changed. I probably made the job a lot more difficult on myself because I didn't disconnect or loosen the bolts holding each end of the hard line together.

Curious if anybody else has done this job?

(FIRST POST!)


----------



## enjoy_incubus (Aug 26, 2004)

good job on your first post. welcome to the forums. my b/f (asleepaltima)unfortunately had to do this exact job cuz he was too lazy to replace the hoses when his engine was out... first one that leaked too.


----------

